# Thoughts for venison pastrami internal temp



## BC Buck (May 12, 2020)

I have a venison round roast and hart being cured. Plan to put a pastrami rub on them this weekend and smoke. Did one last year and took off smoker at 138 IT. Looked beutiful medium rare but sliced thin because was not tender like beef would be. Do you think there would be any benefit in wrapping in foil after couple hours of smoking and run IT of venison higher. Was thinking there is not the collagen in venison and might not help tenderness of roast.


----------



## Sowsage (May 12, 2020)

I have always pulled mine at lower temps. They are just way too lean not to dry out at higher IT. I just slice thin like you said.


----------



## buzzy (May 12, 2020)

I take mine to 140 IT then wrap in foil with beef broth. Turn up smoker to 250 for 1- 1.5 hrs but I've only made pastrami 3 times so no expert.  2 of those were hearts only.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 21, 2020)

I go to 135~138* INT and let it rise 2~3 degrees.  I like to smoke 120~130* for 2 hours or so to get some smoke on them, then kick the heat up to 160~170* so they stay juicy.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 22, 2020)

Probably too lean to take up higher.  The only cut I know will have enough collagen to work like that are the shanks + heal muscle but even them I would only braise.  I tried doing a smoke on them and they dried out big time so you would have to keep basting them and keeping them from drying out.... which is just an inefficient form of braising them hahahaha

Let us know how it turns out! :)


----------



## BC Buck (Jul 22, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Probably too lean to take up higher.  The only cut I know will have enough collagen to work like that are the shanks + heal muscle but even them I would only braise.  I tried doing a smoke on them and they dried out big time so you would have to keep basting them and keeping them from drying out.... which is just an inefficient form of braising them hahahaha
> 
> Let us know how it turns out! :)


The cure process guarantees the meat stays extremely juicy if I pull at internal temp of 142. Im afraid to try higher IT and ruin a venison round. Still working on my cure to achieve the corn beef flavor, but im close. Im out of venison so this project is put on hold till season opens.


----------

